# USB system completely gone

## MikeyPants

Hi all.

Just for a quick background, I've been running Gentoo for about 4 months now, and having a wonderful time.  I've been using Linux on and off for a few years, but this is the first time I've really gone completely MS-free, and it's been great.

Everything has been working fine, up until this past Saturday (6/21).  I emerged a few newsreading applications, and a new copy of kcdlabel (though I don't think this problem was caused by that, but might as well put it out there anyways).  Shortly after, we had a big thunderstorm, and there was a quick power surge throughout the apartment.  It ended up rebooting both of my PCs (which are plugged into surge protectors).

Everything seemed OK when I got back up.  But, later that nite when I went to print something out, I wasn't able to.  I'm using an HP PhotoSmart 1215 that I've never had a problem with since installing.  I tried unmerging and remerging cups, foomatic, and hpijs, and nothing worked.

Last nite, however, it looked like the problem got worse.  I went to plug in my Rio500 mp3 player (with a USB cable), and was unable to connect to it.  Then, thinking my problem was with everything USB in general, I tried turning on my webcam through gqcam - yep, it didn't work either.

So, these being the only 3 USB devices I have used in my PC, I'm out of ideas.  All of them have the proper modules loaded at startup, and all come up in dmesg as being loaded.  However, I get no info on my printer or webcam - they're plugged in 24/7.  There are also no devices at all in /dev/usb.

However again, checking in /proc/bus/usb/devices, I still have the 3 USB hubs on the motherboard being detected - yet anything attached to them is not detected.  This makes me think that all of my USB ports did NOT get fried, thankfully.  I also don't think it's the cables, because, as I said, the Rio didn't work either, and I just plugged that in last nite.

I'm not really too sure what other info to give you guys.  If anyone has any ideas on how to help, I'll be more than willing to listen and post more info if necessary.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## MikeyPants

*bump*

Anyone?

----------

## fgarbrecht

Do you see anything in dmesg output after plugging in any of your USB devices?

----------

## MikeyPants

Nope, nothing new came up.  I unplugged my printer and webcam both, and re-plugged them in.  I also tried plugging in my USB JumpDrive disk, and got nothing new in dmesg.

Here it is, in case anyone can decipher anything from it.  As I said in my first post, I can't see any output about my HP printer or my Philips webcam in there, and I usually can.

```

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@navi.pinkemostar.com) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Sun

Jun 22 23:03:56 EDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fb940

hm, page 000fb000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000fc000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f7000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: VIA      Product ID: VT5440B      APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=303 hdb=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdb=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1533.436 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3060.53 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255804k/262080k available (1847k kernel code, 5888k reserved, 629k data,

 136k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.39 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000080

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Error: only one processor found.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-5, 2-10, 2-11, 2-18, 2-20, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 22.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.... register #01: 00178003

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0003

 WARNING: unexpected IO-APIC, please mail

          to linux-smp@vger.kernel.org

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    91

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    99

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1533.4265 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6827 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666827, slice: 1333413

CPU0<T0:2666816,T1:1333392,D:11,S:1333413,C:2666827>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I6,P0) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I8,P0) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P0) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P1) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P2) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P3) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P2) -> 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B1,I0,P0) -> 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.1, from 10 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.0, from 11 to 5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O]

udf: registering filesystem

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI IS

APNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

VP_IDE: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 90680D4, ATA DISK drive

hdb: CR-4804TE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: FUJITSU MPA3026AT, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 13281408 sectors (6800 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=826/255/63

hdd: 5126964 sectors (2625 MB), CHS=5086/16/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [635/128/63] p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0xe400, 00:20:78:02:53:2F, IRQ 19.

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 23:08:36 Jun 22 2003

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 5 model 0x20 found, IO at 0xe800-0xe81f, IRQ 17

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: v9(SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe000, IRQ 21

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdc00, IRQ 21

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 21

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver rio500

rio500.c: v1.1:USB Rio 500 driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding Swap: 265064k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19

 17:46:46 PDT 2003

se401.c: SE401 usb camera driver version 0.23 registering

usb.c: registered new driver se401

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MITSUMI   Model: CR-4804TE         Rev: 2.6C

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

0: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

Out of Memory: Killed process 25780 (gimp).

```

Again, here's my /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d800

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=dc00

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=e000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

```

I see all the USB hardware still, so I really don't think it's burnt, but who knows?

----------

## MikeyPants

Newest tests (in case anyone is actually reading this):

Came home today and tried emerging the newest hotplug (20030501-r2).  Got it to start up (the older version wouldn't start up for me, telling me pci.rc failed to load at start).  I tried unplugging and replugging my printer in, and still got nothing.

Getting another bright idea, I booted up Knoppix and tried getting it to see my USB JumpDrive as the /home directory (which has never been a problem for me on this machine, or any other for that matter).  Unfortunately, it wasn't detected, meaning it's a hardware problem.

I then tried rebooting, and I disabled USB in the BIOS, and rebooted again.  Gentoo didn't find any hubs, which I expected to happen.

I rebooted again and enabled USB in the BIOS, and when Gentoo came back up, it found the 3 hubs.

So, again, my question to any hardware / engineering gurus out there - how come my USB ports can be detected, but my devices can't?  Could the hubs / prongs / cables / anything actually get the power surge and be killed, yet still be detected by the OS?  And what would I possibly do if my USB ports are killed?  I don't think I can add anything on at that point, and would probably need a new motherboard.  Yikes.

I'm so lost and confused..

----------

## spekulatius

it sounds a bit harsh but i am pleased to hear that your chipset behaves ill, too. i have exactly the same problem, only that i am using a newer motherboard. first i thought it doesn't recognize anything because it is an a7n8x and behaves badly per default.

so far.. come on and lets search through forums... *yeeha... what fun ;)*

greetings,

..::spekulatius::..

----------

## MikeyPants

Well, the problem seems to have (somewhat unfortunately) solved itself.  What I did, in case anyone else ever has this problem again:

I began looking through the forums here, but this time specifically for my motherboard (an MSI KT3 Ultra2), and found that the USB ports on here apparently aren't the greatest.

I was all set to go out and buy a 4 - 6 port USB PCI card and just use that, but I figured I'd give the kernel another recompile.  I had recompiled 2.4.20 again, and the USB system still didn't work, so this time I went and upgraded to 2.4.21.  I changed UHCI to be a module instead of compiled in, and I added EHCI as well.  I then rebooted, and saw my webcam in dmesg.  Shortly after, I saw my printer as well, after plugging it back in.

However, I'm still confused as to why the USB ports didn't work in Gentoo, and THEN STILL didn't work in Knoppix.  That doesn't sound like much of a kernel problem if it's doing it under 2 different distros, one being completely ramdisk-based.

It looks like I'm going to have to give that a test run too to see if anything else has changed.

Hope someone can benefit from this info.

----------

